# Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn



## Allrounder0872 (18. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

also nächsten Samstag habe ich mir ein führerscheinfreies Boot gemietet bei Taro. Meine frage ist nun habe ich die Chance mit dem Boot an die Dorsche zu kommen da sie ja im Moment sehr tief stehen so bei 16 - 20m, oder ist es zu riskant so weit raus zu fahren???


----------



## holly08 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Hallo Allrounder,
Wir hatten wor einigen wochen auch dieses Boot von Taro.Waren mit 4 Erwachsenen unterwegs und kamen locker auf die 16m Tiefe.#6Ist nicht das schnellste Rennboot im Hafen, aber zum Angeln absolut OK.Haben von morgens um 8 bis ca 17.00
geangelt und dabei ca 16l Sprit durchgeorgelt.War ein geiler Angelausflug.Wünsche euch viel Spass.|wavey:


----------



## Hausmarke (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> also nächsten Samstag habe ich mir ein führerscheinfreies Boot gemietet bei Taro. Meine frage ist nun habe ich die Chance mit dem Boot an die Dorsche zu kommen da sie ja im Moment sehr tief stehen so bei 16 - 20m, oder ist es zu riskant so weit raus zu fahren???



die dorsche stehen nicht so tief.wir haben ostseite fehmarn kontakt ab 8 m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*



Hausmarke schrieb:


> die dorsche stehen nicht so tief.wir haben ostseite fehmarn kontakt ab 8 m


 

Jop, und ab ca. 19 Uhr auch flacher.
Meine letzten Fahrten in Katherinhof waren klasse, kaum Babyfische und ordentliche Fische! #6


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Hausmarke (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Jop, und ab ca. 19 Uhr auch flacher.
> Meine letzten Fahrten in Katherinhof waren klasse, kaum Babyfische und ordentliche Fische! #6
> 
> 
> Gruß, Jochen



yap ganz genau...mein kollege hatte ltzte woche einen 80ger und zwei über 70cm und das in ca 10 m wassretiefe.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Moinsen,
danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Ist ja exzellent besser kann es ja nicht sein, und wo drauf stehn die Burschen im Moment so mehr auf Pilk oder doch aufm Jig.

Hat schon mal jemand versucht zu Drop Shoten funzt das in der Ostsee?? Oder doch lieber mit nem GuFi?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Drop-Shot funtzt, meine Angelart ist es aber nicht.


Normalerweise pilke ich, mit Erfolg. Gummis habe ich zwar immer in der Box, werden aber nicht regelmäßig verwendet.
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du auf jeden Fall Farben wie Orange und Kupfertöne dabei haben, damit habe ich das ganze Jahr schon gut gefangen.

Unten mal welche von meinen Lieblingen... Blitz Pilker in der Form "Kiel". Die echten Kieler Blitz gefallen mir sogar noch besser (dickere Lackschicht), dafür haben die bei Blitz viel mehr Farbtöne zur Auswahl.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Das Problem ist, dass du bis an die Ostküste mit den 5PS vom Sund aus mind. eine Stunde hin und auch wieder zurück brauchst 
Es werden gute Dorsche östlich der Marinestation ab 10 Metern Tiefegefangen.


----------



## remmi78 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

hallo an alle,
na wenn ich das so lese das bei dem wetter doch noch gut was gefangen wird kann ich es kaum noch abwarten da hoch zu kommen.
wir wollen auch in den nächsten 2 oder 3 wochen einen tag hoch fahren und mit einem 5ps boot raus auf dorsch.
eine frage wieviel wg braucht man denn reicht eine schwere spinnrute oder eine heavy feeder aus oder muss es eine pilkrute sein?

gruß kai


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass du bis an die Ostküste mit den 5PS vom Sund aus mind. eine Stunde hin und auch wieder zurück brauchst
> Es werden gute Dorsche östlich der Marinestation ab 10 Metern Tiefegefangen.


 
Das Problem habe ich leider auch :c
Und das blööde ist ja, dass die Westküste angeblich tot ist, jedefalls fahre ich da nicht mal zum gucken hin! 

@ remmi:
Eine extra Pilkrute brauchst du nicht. Eine harte 75-120gr Spinnrute reicht da locker. Ich pilke auch mit einer schweren Spinnrute.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Meine schwerste Rute an Bord ist ne Spinrute bis 80gr WG


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Ich hab immer ne Pilkrute an Bord, wenns ans Wrack geht auch ne schwerere Bootsrute. Die Spinnrute mit 40gr Wg darf aber nie fehlen


----------



## Allrounder0872 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

hmm ja ne Stunde ist Nr menge und wie lange fahre ich ca. zur marinestation die ist doch vor staberdorf oder?
q


----------



## FalkenFisch (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> hmm ja ne Stunde ist Nr menge und wie lange fahre ich ca. zur marinestation die ist doch vor staberdorf oder?
> q


 
Von TARGO aus 60 Minuten. Ist doch alles Ostküste. Kürzer ist der Weg, wenn man gleich in Burgtiefe (Neumann oder Sanner) mietet. Da spart man sich neben einem Teil der Fahrtzeit auch noch das slippen.

Aber als seltener Gelegenheitsbootsfahrer finde ich Bootsfahrt immer echt entspannend.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> hmm ja ne Stunde ist Nr menge und wie lange fahre ich ca. zur marinestation die ist doch vor staberdorf oder?
> q


 
Die eine Marienestation ist Ostseite - Staberhuk, eine andere Marienestation ist in Marienleuchte.

Nach Staberdorf ist es einen kleinen Tick kürzer, um wie viel kann ich nicht sagen, bin mit meinen 5Ps noch nie dorthingetuckert.
Ich fahre später mal in den Sund, komischerweise sollen dort immernoch Dorsche gefangen werden. |bigeyes


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Allrounder0872 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Also ich habe jetzt ne Seekarte von dem Gebiet, was ist denn mit dem Gebiet vor Großenbrode da geht es doch auch ziehmlich schnell auf 12m abwärts das sieht um einiges dichter aus oder ist da nicht viel los??


----------



## Piotr84 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Moin.....

wir fahren auch am samstag los..haben bei Knüttel gemietet... werden bis Staberhuk wie immer schleppen und dann mal sehen was laufen wird...nehmen noch wattis mit.....vielleicht sieht man sich ja....


----------



## Allrounder0872 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Moinsen,

wenn der Wetterbericht vom DWD stimmt kriegen wir Samstag 5 stück aus Norden dann wird das aber ne schauklige angelegenheit ich könnte :v


----------



## remmi78 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

vielen dank schon mal für die antworten, dann muss ich mal schauen wie ich das mache mit den ruten.


----------



## Lenger06 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Wir sind ab Mittwoch auch vor Ort! Haben auch zwei 5Ps Boote beim Sanner gemietet! Fischen in der Regel die Hot Spots zwischen der Brücke und Staberhuk ab! Letztes Jahr haben wir so sehr erfolgreich in Tiefen zwischen 8-18 Meter mit Gufis gefischt!:mWenn die Drift stimmt fische ich gerne mit meinem Zandergeschir welches ich normal am Rhein einsetze! Da wird selbst jeder 50er zum Erlebniss!#6
Gruss Phil


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> wenn der Wetterbericht vom DWD stimmt kriegen wir Samstag 5 stück aus Norden dann wird das aber ne schauklige angelegenheit ich könnte :v



Dann wirds nicht nur schaukelig,dann kannst du das voll und ganz vergessen...


----------



## Allrounder0872 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Tach zusammen |supergri

Also jetzt heißt es schon mal Winde um 4 aus N NW.


----------



## Silverstar (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

der wind wird schwächer  


http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/staberhuk


----------



## Allrounder0872 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Moinsen,

wir sind wieder zuhause, aus unserem Trip wurde gestern nichts mit dem Wind war schon echt grenzwertig, und da ich mein frauchen mit hatte habe ich gesgt komm wir machen uns lieber nen schönen Tag. Freitag war noch alles gut angekommen und ne spiegelglatte Ostsee und Samstag morgen dann der Schreck :c Wind aus NW mit 4-5 bft Böen bis 6. 

 Zwei andere Angler sind trotz des Windes bis ca 15Uhr draussen gewesen sie haben 20 Stück gehabt bis ca 60cm. Aber naja dafür konnte ich heutevormittag noch schnell ein paar Platte überlisten 3 std. 6 Stck. die größte 40cm#6 2 durften wieder schwimmen.

Naja im September gehts wieder auf die Insel und wieder mit Leihboot, hoffentlich spielt der Wind dann diesmal mit.


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Wird schon noch werden 
Im Sept. werden die Fische wohl auch noch hiersein #6


----------



## Silverstar (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

waren am Sa. auch auf der insel, nachdem es nix mit dem leihboot wurde (verständlich bei dem wind) gings auf die MS Silverland. 

naja und das erfolgreich mit 19 Dorschen, davon 9 mitgenommen. Bruder 13 davon 3 mitgenommen und cousin 5 seine schwimmen wieder. War schon schweres arbeiten um den Dorsch zu finden bzw. zu fangen. meine Dorsche gingen alle auf Pilker solo geführt ohne Kopfdrilling


----------



## Balou (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Moin Moin,

wir haben uns für August bei Sanner ein schönes Boot gemietet.
Seekarten und GPS Daten aus einem Angelführer besorgt und erwarten jetzt einen geilen Tag :vik:

Habt ihr euch gedanken gemacht wo ihr hin fahrt mit dem Boot? Also den ablauf des Tages? 

Vlt habt ihr ja noch paar schöne Tipps die man sich zu Herzen nehmen kann |rolleyes

gruß


----------



## remmi78 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

hallo an alle,

ich habe mal eine frage, kann man noch mit einem 5 ps boot rausfahren wenn windstärke 4 ist und reicht auch eine spinnrute mit 50g wg zum pilken?


----------



## deger (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Kommt drauf an, von wo der Wind kommt und wo Du angelst.  4 mit Kleinboot und 5PS wird aber schon langsam grenzwertig. 

50gr. WG können reichen, je nach Strömung und Drift.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Kommt immer drauf an von wo er bläst und wie dementsprechend die Wellen sind. Ist auch davon abhängig was für ein Boot man fährt, 5Ps sagen da nicht so viel.

Wenn es ruhig ist, kann man ganz gut mit einer 50gr Rute pilken. An manchen Tagen geht sogar weniger (nicht die Regel).


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## remmi78 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

@all
danke schon mal für die schnellen antworten, wir wollen mit einem leihboot vom verleiher sanner rausfahren.

gruß kai


----------



## remmi78 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

guten morgen,

so morgen sind wir auf ferhmarn zum angeln, boot und wattis sind schon bestellt wollen wir nur hoffen das das wetter und die fische mitspielen.

gruß kai


----------



## Nordlicht (5. August 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Zum Pilken war heute südl. Staberhuk gut


----------



## remmi78 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

hallo,

so nun ein kleiner bericht von unserem angeltag.
wie nordlicht schon geschrieben hat waren auch wir und eine menge andere boote südlich von staberhuk.
wir haben nur am anfang gepilkt da wir gemerkt haben das auch die platten richtig gut drauf waren, also haben wir nur noch mit wattis geangelt und ich muss sagen, es war einfach nur genial 
mein kumpel und ich haben, nachdem wir eine gute stelle gefunden hatten 25 platte und 11 dorsche gefangen.
die platte waren zwischen 30-37cm und die dorsche zwischen 45-50cm.
wir haben aber auch eine menge kleine wieder zurückgesetzt.
das wetter war auch wunderschön nur der tag ging leider wie es immer ist viel zu schnell vorbei.

gruß kai


----------



## Nordlicht (8. August 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Und ?
Wann ist der nächste Urlaub geplant :m


----------



## remmi78 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

am liebsten wären wir da geblieben aber das ging ja leider nicht, mal schauen wann es mal wieder klappt.
wenn es ja nicht immer so weit wäre :-(


----------



## Allrounder0872 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*

Moinsen, 
also bei mir stehts jetzt fest ich bin das WE vom 17. - 19.09. wieder auf der Insel, natürlich mit Leihboot#6

@ remmi78
 Ich glaube da haben wir alle das selbe Problem, naja Nordlicht nicht so der braucht nur mal zum Bäcker gehn und steht quasi unter der Brücke :q


----------



## Nordlicht (9. August 2010)

*AW: Mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn*



Allrounder0872 schrieb:


> naja Nordlicht nicht so der braucht nur mal zum Bäcker gehn und steht quasi unter der Brücke :q



solange ich nicht unter einer Brücke schlafen muss ist ja alles gut #h
Heute war Staberhuk auch wieder gut, 10 Dorsche Ü45cm mitgenommen und ca. 20 unter 45 cm released.


----------

